# Osteo Arthritis medication, Trocoxil



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Has anyone used Trocoxil on their dog? It's a once a month treatment for arthritis. How effective is it?Nitro is currently on Gabapentin, Previcox and Glyde, (a mobility chew). 







Trocoxil - Arthritis in Dogs


Trocoxil is a major breakthrough in the treatment of arthritis in dogs



www.vetmarlborough.co.nz




!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've never heard of it! It's very interesting! It looks like it's not yet available in the U.S.

I've become a big fan of Gallaprant, a next-gen oral NSAID. It's gentler on the stomach, and it's more targeted than older COX-inhibiting NSAIDs.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Magwart said:


> I've never heard of it! It's very interesting! It looks like it's not yet available in the U.S.
> 
> I've become a big fan of Gallaprant, a next-gen oral NSAID. It's gentler on the stomach, and it's more targeted than older COX-inhibiting NSAIDs.


My vet had Nitro on 2/3 dose of Previcox. She is conservative because of the other meds he's on. Nitro was still in pain so yesterday I increased the dose to full, 1 1/2 tablets for his weight. It made a difference. He's happy again, not suffering, on the full dose, but the lameness hasn't improved. One of the side effects of Previcox can be lack of coordination. I've noticed this with Nitro, sometimes he looks clumsy, and he fell off his daybed yesterday. That's never happened before.


----------

